# how to crop a circular image



## ravi_9793 (Dec 13, 2006)

Frnds......
I have a square image and I want to crop a circular part from the image.Which software sud I use....and is there any website where I can do this type of croping online.


----------



## mayneu (Dec 13, 2006)

ravi_pintu2001@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Frnds......
> I have a square image and I want to crop a circular part from the image.Which software sud I use....and is there any website where I can do this type of croping online.



use either nero photo snap viewer or any professional photo editing softwares like photoshop, paint shop pro etc... there are lot of them. just google it buddy...


----------



## Alfansey06 (Dec 13, 2006)

you want transparency on the corners? use photoshop / GIMP. select with circular tool and copy. make new document with transparency, paste copied image on it. save as gif or png file


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 13, 2006)

is there any site where i can do this online for free..


----------



## Alfansey06 (Dec 13, 2006)

if you dont have photoshop, install gimp it is free


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 13, 2006)

Alfansey06 said:
			
		

> if you dont have photoshop, install gimp it is free


 wht is url to download gimp?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 13, 2006)

google it , you will get it on first page itself.


----------



## Alfansey06 (Dec 13, 2006)

download from here:
*gimp-win.sourceforge.net/stable.html

more information on gimp:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 13, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> google it , you will get it on first page itself.


I tried it...but cudnt find any online solution


----------



## Apollo (Dec 13, 2006)

Here are some online photo-editing sites:

*www.phixr.com/
*pxn8.com/
*www.izhuk.com/imaging/

If they don't cater to your needs, I too will recommend Gimp.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanx Apollo......
will check all these...n hope they wil help me.


----------



## techtronic (Dec 14, 2006)

Have you used *SnagIt *?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 14, 2006)

techtronic said:
			
		

> Have you used *SnagIt *?


nope.....from where can I download it.


----------



## n2casey (Dec 14, 2006)

ravi_pintu2001@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> nope.....from where can I download it.




U can download it here.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 14, 2006)

ok man
send ur image to me i'll crop, make a gif copy of it & return it to u


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 15, 2006)

satyamy said:
			
		

> ok man
> send ur image to me i'll crop, make a gif copy of it & return it to u


thanx man...but i wannna learn also.


----------

